# my make-up collection (21 pics) ^__^"



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 8, 2008)

UPDATED COLLECTION COMING SOON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xxxxxxxx


----------



## Brittni (Jun 8, 2008)

That my little pony holder is the best.


----------



## Cantheuse (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice collection. What's the blush to the left of the Fafi blush?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

lovely collection! you have a great variety


----------



## vcanady (Jun 8, 2008)

Great collection! Now I want some lip smackers, haha!


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cantheuse* 

 
_Nice collection. What's the blush to the left of the Fafi blush?_

 
plum foolery


----------



## TDoll (Jun 8, 2008)

I love your brush collection!! (and I'm totally jealous of the my little pony container...)


----------



## User93 (Jun 8, 2008)

awesome collection, and i LOVE those lip smackers, all of them, especially skittles ones.. Go ahead, make me jealous, plese tell me where you bought them (like i could get it here, but anyways), how much are they and do they taste good or only smell??? thanks


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_awesome collection, and i LOVE those lip smackers, all of them, especially skittles ones.. Go ahead, make me jealous, plese tell me where you bought them (like i could get it here, but anyways), how much are they and do they taste good or only smell??? thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you:*
(i just saw you profile and, may i say- you are so pretty, Im jealous!)
I bought them in Poland;p my local drug store carries them


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  I just love all your brushes!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 8, 2008)

great collection


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG......... I am so totally jelous of that my little pony brush holder... where oh where did u get it from?


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_OMG......... I am so totally jelous of that my little pony brush holder... where oh where did u get it from?_

 
from the kids store- its a pencil case i guess


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

nice collection! love the variety


----------



## cuiran (Jun 13, 2008)

Love your collection


----------



## jbid (Jun 13, 2008)

lovely and colorful collection...
how is inglot brush cleanser? any good?


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jbid* 

 
_lovely and colorful collection...
how is inglot brush cleanser? any good?_

 
its good as it comes to cleaning.. it it smells slike alcohol.. its a strong smell. but its cheap and aplicator is very handy- its a spray one (in the pic its on my mac cleanser)
i like mac brush cleanser better.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 17, 2008)

Fab collection.


----------



## n_c (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice collection!


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 17, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## nocturnellejoy (Jun 18, 2008)

Awh, cute brush holder. 'My Little Pony'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hehe, I envyyy.


----------



## cuiran (Jul 20, 2008)

Amazing!


----------

